# What are you reading at the moment?



## GMJ

Aside from the news, are you a reader? Avid or occasional?

I have just finished the new John Grisham novel - *The Judges List* - and it was excellent; well up to his normal standard. I will need to start a new afternoon book today.

At night I am currently reading Ian Fleming's *Dr No* on my kindle. Always a good read the Bond books (Im trying to do them in order) and around 200 pages too. How they manage to make 3 hour films out of them I don't know!

What about you folks?


----------



## 242633

GMJ said:


> Aside from the news, are you a reader? Avid or occasional?
> 
> I have just finished the new John Grisham novel - *The Judges List* - and it was excellent; well up to his normal standard. I will need to start a new afternoon book today.
> 
> At night I am currently reading Ian Fleming's *Dr No* on my kindle. Always a good read the Bond books (Im trying to do them in order) and around 200 pages too. How they manage to make 3 hour films out of them I don't know!
> 
> What about you folks?


I read ebooks almost all of the time now [Kobo and Google Playbooks, or whatever they've changed the name to this week]. My fiction library is now empty [mainly Scandi Noir, but also Denise Mina, Ian Rankin and Stephen Booth, plus Stella Rimington, though the latter are a wee bit twee]

I have just started Michel Barnier's 'My Secret Brexit Diary' and I have Professor Stephanie Kelton's 'The Deficit Myth' on how to use Quantitative Easing to finance Government expenditure for my next book

Steve


----------



## JanHank

Ian Flemming, Dr. No, I read that when I was 14 or 15 and got my Mum to buy tinned Salmon as smoked would have been hard to come by in the village shop. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Roger Moore autobigraphy


----------



## jiwawa

I'm reading Hilary Mantel's 3rd in the Cromwell saga, The Mirror and the Light. I can only describe her use of language as 'delicious'.

However, I'm finding this one harder as everyone seems to have at least 3 'titles' - Margaret Pole, Countess of Salisbury, mother of Reginald Pole.... so I'm finding it hard to keep track.


----------



## GMJ

I shall probably start a non fiction this afternoon as I just finished the Grisham.


----------



## erneboy

Ebooks. Avidly. Currently Dairmaid Ferriter's The Border.


----------



## Devonboy

Kindle books. Authors I can recommend: Lisa Jewell; Caroline Mitchell ; D.S. Butler; Rachel Abbott; Damien Boyd. Plus Ian Rankin, the whole Inspector Rebus series.


----------



## GMJ

My new afternoon book is a non fiction: The Fight for Welsh Freedom, by Gwynfor Evans. Just the thing in the week before the England v Wales rugby match.









My night-time Kindle book - which I also started yesterday as I finished Dr No - is Moby Dick by Herman Melville. I haven't read it before so we'll so how it goes.


----------



## JanHank

I tried 3 different books on the kindle yesterday and not one grabbed my attention. I also discovered 2 books I had started to read some time back, but obviously they didn’t suit either. Maybe I will do a bit of map studying instead.


----------



## patp

I am reading a Lee Child book. It is a bit weird in that the usual format is for Jack Reacher to go zooming all over the country chasing the baddies but he stays put to fight them in this book. To be honest I am wondering if it is not a ghost writer. I know he co writes with his son. Like you Jean, I struggle to keep up with all the characters sometimes but there are not that many in this book and still I am struggling. They must not be very well drawn? I suppose, though, that keep falling asleep is not helping my cause


----------



## erneboy

Flashman, Bernie Gunther, Otto Prohaska, Bartholomew Bandy all protagonists in series of very entertaining novels where they make guest appearances and provide entertaining side stories as history unfolds. My favourite kind of novel.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just started reading Ellen MacArthurs taking on the world, looking good so far.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> I am reading a Lee Child book. It is a bit weird in that the usual format is for Jack Reacher to go zooming all over the country chasing the baddies but he stays put to fight them in this book. To be honest I am wondering if it is not a ghost writer. I know he co writes with his son. Like you Jean, I struggle to keep up with all the characters sometimes but there are not that many in this book and still I am struggling. They must not be very well drawn? I suppose, though, that keep falling asleep is not helping my cause


I like a book wiv pictures too Pat. :grin2:>


----------



## erneboy

It seems to me to be remarkably accurate account of Ireland's transformation into the modern, liberal, outward looking country it has become. https://www.waterstones.com/book/we-dont-know-ourselves/fintan-otoole/9781784978297

Fascinating, and as always with O'Tooles books full of really obvious stuff we haven't noticed.


----------



## GMJ

I finished _The Fight for Welsh Freedom_ by Gwynfor Evans yesterday. an interesting history book but way too condensed really to be anything less than a monologue supporting the authors views on independence. An interesting read though which did throw up some interesting stats and points.

To replace it, my new afternoon book is Guy Martin's latest: _Dead Men don't tell Tales_, which has started off like all his others. very readable and honest.

I'm still ploughing through _Moby Dick_ on the kindle at night. It's starting to grow on me...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Finished the Roger Moore book, it was his last one and his views on aging rang so true.


----------



## patp

What did he say about aging then Kev?

Chris's mum always used to say, when we visited her, "don't get old Chris - don't get old". His reply was that he only had one other option


----------



## patp

I'm still plodding on with the Lee Child book. I only manage a couple of pages per night because it is so tedious. It smacks of being padded out, on almost every page, with pointless dialogue. I wonder, sometimes, if these authors are fishing for a film deal when they write books with lots of pointless dialogue. That might be the reason for all the characters too. It is usually only Jack Reacher and a damsel in distress.


----------



## JanHank

I still have a lot of hard cover readers digest books, I used to enjoy reading those, usually 4 books in one cover. The stories are all shortened to cut out the boring bits like how she was dressed and what colour the blouse was, what plants were in the garden all that rubbish that takes up many pages was removed, I´ll have to bring a few down to read to get me in the reading mood again because I still haven´t succeeded in getting interested in a book yet.


----------



## GMJ

I finished *Moby Dick* the other night.

It was enjoyable and not enjoyable in equal measure. Some parts were quite gripping and others slightly weird. The book is very descriptive: if you want to know more about the 19th century whaling trade, then this is your book.

As some light relief I am now reading *Treasure* by Clive Cussler. Typical Cussler fayre so rousing stuff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Still on with Ellen MacArthurs


----------



## erneboy

The Panama Papers by Frederik Obermaier and Bastian Obermayer. Who can afford to opt not to pay tax and how they do it. It amounts to an extensive list of world leaders and celebs. I was going to say and crooks, but they're all crooks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dunno if this program will interest anyone.

Freeview:108 Virgin:108BT:106Freesat:108
Sun 10 Apr
8:00pm-9:00pm (1 hour)
Starts in 4 hour(s) 2 minutes

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4586128/65904874/the-read


----------



## JanHank

After not reading a book for a looooong time, I am 80% through a super book written by a man with a wonderful imagination, David Baldacci, The Winner. Very readable.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm still wading (geddit) through Ellen MacArthurs autothingy.

https://www.wob.com/en-gb/books/ell...k1YUS1ht_IwVxLpaIj4VXERXJKXtTvCUaAntZEALw_wcB


----------



## patp

I'm reading a James Patterson book about cyber crime. It is well written so I am sticking with it. Not too many characters so that helps me keep track


----------



## jiwawa

I finally finished the Mirror and the Light - the tension was palpable even tho you knew what was coming. I've now moved on to something very light - The Olive Farm by Carol Drinkwater. She's trying too hard to be clever I think but I'll stick with it for a bit.


----------



## GMJ

I still have Guy Martin's latest book *Dead men don't tell tales* on the go as my MH afternoon hard back reading book. At night I am currently reading *The Broker* by John Grisham on my kindle. Both reads are very good: classic Guy Martin pus a slight variation on his normal theme for Grisham.


----------



## erneboy

Wedding Station (Berlin Station Book 7)David Downing. I like series.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Read all Martins book on kindle, bit put off by his nighttime activities in his van.


----------



## JanHank

I finished The winner and started a new Baldacci, The Whole Truth.


----------



## HermanHymer

Just read top of the Fiction sales list: The Songbirds by Christine Lefteri. Good writing style. Tragedy-romance. Topical subject woven into plot the lives and deaths of migrant workers. Thought-provoking, but probably not a topic that would generally appeal to the average male reader unless they are particularly sensitive to the plight of certain sectors of mankind.


----------



## GMJ

I have now finished *The Broker* by John Grisham (another cracking Grisham read) and have moved onto the 6th (?) book in the Dune series by Frank Herbert called *Chapterhouse Dune*. As with the others I find it a hard read.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I tried to start a biography of James Stewart yesterday but its badly written, we both bought books from the Culzean used bookshop, i got a couple of CDs too.


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> I have now finished *The Broker* by John Grisham (another cracking Grisham read) and have moved onto the 6th (?) book in the Dune series by Frank Herbert called *Chapterhouse Dune*. As with the others I find it a hard read.


How can you put yourself through it for a 6th time Graham, if it's a hard read?


----------



## patp

I am now reading a collection of short stories by Ian Rankin. Feels a bit strange to not find what is often padding in most books. Am enjoying them so far.


----------



## GMJ

jiwawa said:


> How can you put yourself through it for a 6th time Graham, if it's a hard read?


Masochism? :grin2:

I like a challenge Jean. It's a mountain that needs climbing tbh. For me, not all reading has to be pure entertainment but I see it as a learning opportunity and perhaps, just perhaps, it will click and I'll understand his written style (and the plots) better.

I have seen the books for sale for years and promised myself that I would tackle them one day, so am doing so.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I had to give up on the Ellen MacArthur book, it was quite a good read until she won her first race on the Kingfisher, but it started to get a bit nerdy then went full on sailing terms and people, shame as I think she was great.

So top of the to read pile is Jason Platos effort, a bit of a character.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/33425909...=5338365712&toolid=20006&customid=EB51572385&


----------



## erneboy

We Are Bellingcat. Interesting and informative. 

Among other things there's a lot of info about how their investigations of stories run on RT were simply Russian propaganda representing film of events in one place as having taken place in another and having been carried out by people sponsored by the west or NATO. I found it interesting just how that feeds into what Russia is saying now. Their portrayal is of a long and ongoing proxy war with NATO, so they'd say that Ukraine and whatever comes next is just another part of that war.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm really enjoying this Jason Plato book, funniest thing I've read since a certain ex rozzers book.


----------



## GMJ

I finished my afternoon read: Guy Martin's latest book *Dead men don't tell tales* the other day. It's a good read and very similar style to his previous stuff.

So in the afternoon's I have started reading *The Triumph of the Sun* by Wilbur Smith...which I picked up on a campsite when we were in Spain.

I am 90% through the Frank Herbert *Chapterhouse Dune* on the kindle for my night-time read. It's been hard going in places but tbf has come good at the back end as all the threads are pulled together.


----------



## patp

I am still on Ian Rankin "The Beat Goes On". Didn't think I would like it as it is all short stories but I am enjoying it. He gets involved in a case and solves it pretty quickly


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We used to like the old readers digest condensed books in the 70s


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We used to like the old readers digest condensed books in the 70s


I have some hard cover Readers digest at home, bought a job lot from a charity shop some years ago . I think there are a few I still haven't read. 
At the moment I'm skipping many pages of a book because it's so drawn out, it's called I Spy I saw her die. The beginning was OK but now I skip half a chapter and can still pick up the story because it's just a load of nothing new to fill pages. Free on the kindle of course.


----------



## jiwawa

I've finished Ian Rankin's Exit Music - very good. A German woman gave it to me on my travels. I can't imagine me picking the book up in French as an improvement exercise. I'm not bad at picking up the gist of information boards etc but I think I'd find an entire book exhausting.


----------



## GMJ

I finished *Chapterhouse Dune* and it came good in the end thankfully.

I have now moved on to *Hood* by Stephen Lawhead which is a new/different take on the Robin Hood legend. It's good stuff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Still on Plato, nearly finished, one of the funniest autobiographies I've read so far, I sort of slow down when I get near to the end of a good book, I like to enjoy them over a few weeks anyway, what's the rush.


----------



## GMJ

I read his book *Republic* whilst at Uni...no laughs in there. Quite heavy stuff really...

😜


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wrong Plato you nitwit.


----------



## GMJ




----------



## GMJ

I finished reading *The Triumph of the Sun* by Wilbur Smith the other day. What a cracking read it was too and would make a superb film (in the mould of a Lawrence of Arabia-type epic).

The latest afternoon book is *Down Under* by Bill Bryson. I read it years ago when it came out and he always raises a smile for me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Finished Plato last week, Highly recommended for a good laugh, started Jack Dees offering and it's not that funny considering, might bench that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nah, he attempts to be funny but fails badly, it's short silly chapter are quite tedious, so I have started a biography on Oliver Reed, seems ok so far, it might be interesting to see behind the man who loved to shock, I bet he was quite tame away from the public eye.


----------



## GMJ

I finished* Hood* by Stephen Lawhead but there are 2 other books in the series which I have, so am looking forward to reading them. Have started *The Bourne Betrayal* by Robert Ludlum now: gripping stuff!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oliver Reed was a bit boring to read so I ditched it and now onto Richard Harris, I'm not doing very well with my choices this year so far.


----------



## GMJ

I finished *The Bourne Betrayal* by Robert Ludlum (or more correctly by his replacement writer presumably after he died) which was a rip snorter of a thriller; and have just started* Scarlet* by Stephen Lawhead.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ditched a few biographies this last couple of weeks, started John Barrowman last week, a very interesting chap.




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Barrowman


----------



## JanHank

Help me out please, who was the author and name of the book about us all being spied on by the government.?


----------



## GMJ

1984 - George Orwell?


----------



## JanHank

JanHank said:


> Help me out please, who was the author and name of the book about us all being spied on by the government.?





GMJ said:


> 1984 - George Orwell?


Thanks Graham, I knew you would know 😁
I have never read it so maybe I should.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Help me out please, who was the author and name of the book about us all being spied on by the government.?


You could at least have told us what year it was about


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Thanks Graham, I knew you would know 😁
> I have never read it so maybe I should.


Good read and a good film too but that's from memory as I haven't seen it for years.

I also remember that there was some controversy about the music for the film at the time. Annie Lennox did the score. One of the songs was a lovely song called Julia, from memory


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Good read and a good film too but that's from memory as I haven't seen it for years.
> 
> I also remember that there was some controversy about the music for the film at the time. Annie Lennox did the score. One of the songs was a lovely song called Julia, from memory


----------



## GMJ

This was the song I was thinking of...






Lovely song I think

Ap per pro of nothing, my first wife had a more than passing resemblance to Annie Lennox from around this period!


----------



## JanHank

I have the book now and on the first page it reminded me of my Mum pegging rags into hessian to make a rug and my brother and I cutting up the rags for her to use.
Like this


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I remember those too they make them in India now and cost a fortune, I used to hold the skanes wool when she wound it into a ball, waggling my fingers out as the wool came round, also buying special rug wool to make rugs (Obvs) you would it around a card and then cut it.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I remember those too they make them in India now and cost a fortune, I used to hold the skanes wool when she wound it into a ball, waggling my fingers out as the wool came round, also buying special rug wool to make rugs (Obvs) you would it around a card and then cut it.


Oh yes, I remember it well👍


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was never bored as a kid either despite us being a poor family, and we never went anywhere, but I was always up to something.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Good read and a good film too but that's from memory as I haven't seen it for years.
> 
> I also remember that there was some controversy about the music for the film at the time. Annie Lennox did the score. One of the songs was a lovely song called Julia, from memory


What a boring book, not for me, good job I only paid 99cents for it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Didn't reckon much to the film, not bothered the book.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> What a boring book, not for me, good job I only paid 99cents for it.


Widely regarded as a modern classic but that's the beauty of reading though: horses for courses, what suits one doesn't suit all. At least you had a go.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Widely regarded as a modern classic but that's the beauty of reading though: horses for courses, what suits one doesn't suit all. At least you had a go.


Maybe when the dark nights and cold days are here I will try again, but I read the first chapter and it took me nowhere.


----------



## GMJ

I'm a great believer that if any read doesn't suit, then move on as there is so much more out there to enjoy. 

I don't follow my own advice though as I always plough on through.


----------



## GMJ

I finished *Scarlet* by Stephen Lawhead and only have one book left in the trilogy now. It's an alternative fictional view of Robin Hood in Norman times.

I started *Goldfinger* by Ian Fleming last night after finishing Scarlet. The 7th of the Bond books.


----------



## GMJ

I finished *Goldfinger* by Ian Fleming (the Bond books are fast moving books which are surprisingly short) and have now started *On the road *by Jack Kerouac.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I started Alan Carr My Story yesterday, it started off okay, but it started to get a bit too graphic when he met his first gay encounter, I quite like him but too much information, I'll continue but I'll bin it if he carries on like that.


----------



## GMJ

I finished *On the road* by Jack Kerouac. I can see how it was a totemic book epitomising the beat generation. It was hard reading in some places but overall quite readable.

As a bit of light relief I am now reading *Dragon* by Clive Cussler.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No mention of the dictionary you had for breakfast though.


----------



## GMJ

Not my fault I'm edjumacated!


----------



## patp

Just finished The Assistant by S K Tremayne. I really enjoyed it. It is about an Alexa style takeover. Didn't think it would be my thing but it was. Must look up S K Tremayne now.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> I finished _On the road_ by Jack Kerouac. I can see how it was a* totemic book epitomising *the beat generation. It was hard reading in some places but overall quite readable.
> 
> As a bit of light relief I am now reading *Dragon* by Clive Cussler.


 totemic book epitomising, what the heck does that mean in plain English Graham?


----------



## erneboy

Look up it Jan.


----------



## GMJ

Plain enough Jan. As the man said, look it up as apparently we learn something new every day


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Look up it Jan.





GMJ said:


> Plain enough Jan. As the man said, look it up as apparently we learn something new every day


I already did, but it still makes no sense to me and I don´t think it´s something that I will ever need to use as I still don´t know what it means and the words will not remain in my vocabulary anyway.


----------



## GMJ

Ok, no worries. to help with today's learning experience I'll re-write it for you....

_I can see how it was a symbolic book providing a good example portraying the beat generation._

Does this help?


----------



## JanHank

providing & portraying are words I understand, even Wiki uses words I understand 😁 .
On the Road is a 1957 novel by American writer Jack Kerouac, based on the travels of Kerouac and his friends across the United States. It is considered a defining work of the postwar Beat and Counterculture generations, with its protagonists living life against a backdrop of jazz, poetry, and drug use. Wikipedia


----------



## GMJ

I whizzed through a Clive Cussler: *Dragon* and am now reading *Playing for pizza* by John Grisham.

It's another of Grisham's non lawyer centred books. On balance I think I prefer his ones on the law but this is well readable.

I find it strange that only 2 of Clive Cussler's books have been made into films. Every one I read would make good viewing I think.


----------



## erneboy

Avenging The Captain by James Hume.

The most recent of a series of four spy/crime novels set mainly in Glasgow just after WW2. Simple entertaining books, well enough written, comfortable bedtime reading.

And This is Not Normal, The Collapse of Liberal Britain by Willian Davies. Insightful.


----------



## GMJ

I finished John Grisham's *Playing for Pizza* yesterday. It was a good read but all about American football in Italy! I do prefer his books that deal with the law/legal system.

I started *A Journey to the Centre of the Earth* by Jules Verne instead. Not one I have read before.


----------



## GMJ

I finished *A Journey to the Centre of the Earth* and can see why it's regarded as a classic. It was a great read and one I hadn't read before.

i am now on *For your eyes only*, by Ian Fleming. Its the 8th Bond book I think, so I am working my way through them slowly. They are much shorter reads than we would think, given the artistic licence taken for the films.


----------



## patp

I am now on Last Chance Saloon by Marian Keyes. Bit of a girly book which is not normally my scene and it is huge so will take me a long while to plough through it. Nicely written.


----------



## GMJ

A busy few days reading for me.

I finished *For your eyes only* by Ian Fleming. A strange book which was made up of 5 short Bond stories, 3 of which were titles of subsequent films.

I then started and finished *The Bridges at Toko-Ri* by James A. Michener. This was a cracking little read. I say' little' as I don't think it was more than 90 pages long. It's about US Navy pilot in the Korean War.

Last night I started *The Grapes of Wrath* by John Steinbeck. A much more weightier proposition I think and another classic that I cannot recall reading before.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I read one of Brendan O'Carroll (Mammy) books while away it was pretty funny so I bought 3 others by him, and I am part way through a John Barrowman autobiography, a very talented and interesting man.


----------



## GMJ

I am loving The Grapes of Wrath. Hard hitting stuff but so readable. I can't believe it's taken me so long to get into some real modern classics.


----------



## GMJ

I finished *The Grapes of Wrath* by John Steinbeck and can see why it is regarded as a modern classic. What a superb book set against one families attempts to survive the 1930's depression in the USA. Harrowing yet gripping.

I have now started *The Lords of the North* by Bernard Cornwall.


----------



## greygit

The Imosible Future book 2, Very complex (for me) Science Fiction. Not in the Arthur C Clark or Asimov type of story telling but entertaining.


----------



## GMJ

greygit said:


> The Imosible Future book 2, Very complex (for me) Science Fiction. Not in the Arthur C Clark or Asimov type of story telling but entertaining.


I read the first 5 or 6 Dune books over the last year and I found them hard going in numerous places.


----------



## greygit

I've been thinking of reading Dune again but I think I only read 3 as I believe Herbert had only written 3 at that time.


----------



## GMJ

Did you see the film that came out last year?


----------



## greygit

I didn't was it any good?


----------



## GMJ

I thought so. We actually went to the cinema to watch it. It only dealt with half of the first Dune book so plenty of scope for another film. Fairly true to the book as well...or as well as it could be given how much of the book(s) deal with thoughts.


----------



## greygit

Was there an earlier film of it wIth Sting (spit) in it?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not done much reading lately so still on the same John Barrowman book.


----------



## GMJ

greygit said:


> Was there an earlier film of it wIth Sting (spit) in it?


Yes - well remembered. That one was slated by critics. We watched that last year too and let's say it was one for the purists!


----------



## GMJ

I have started reading *Belonging by Alun Wyn Jones*, as my afternoon book. For those of you who haven't heard of him, he is the most capped rugby union international ever...and still playing too. It was a my Fathers day gift from my son back in June and I have saved it just for this trip.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I started Brendan O'Carrolls the Scrapper yesterday, I hope it's up to his other stuff.






9780862785383: The Scrapper - O'Carroll, Brendan: 0862785383 - AbeBooks


The Scrapper by O'Carroll, Brendan at AbeBooks.co.uk - ISBN 10: 0862785383 - ISBN 13: 9780862785383 - O'Brien Press - 1997 - Softcover



www.abebooks.co.uk


----------



## GMJ

That's a coincidence Kev,. I ordered a book from AbeBooks just before we came away. It was to replace one that I gave to charity but realised it was a mistake to do so!


----------



## GMJ

I finished *The Lords of the North* by Bernard Cornwall and have now moved on to some more holiday escapism: *Liberation Day* by Andy McNab


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I finished the Brendan O'Carrolls the Scrapper yesterday, I didn't realise that it was more detached from his usual comedy stuff and was a crime/detective book, but it was well written and kept me interested.

Starting one of his Mrs Brown type books next.


----------



## erneboy

Just finished Ken Clarke's memoir, Kind of Blue.

Always liked him and most of his political views, still do.

There's lots of insight in the book especially about the eurosceptics and their 35 year old war on Europe and a very informative summing up of the errors Cameron made by pandering to them and regurgitating many of their views hoping he could mollify them. It had the reverse effect of course. He ended up envigorating them and their supporters, as though he was one of them, even though he said all along didn't share their aims.

And then they started saying all kinds of stupid stuff gifting them Project Fear.

But the primary error was trusting such an important and complicated decision to a referendum in the first place. The second was allowing a simple majority to be the decider. Overall it was a stupid and unnecessary gamble which Cameron announced without having bothered to consult any colleagues.


----------



## GMJ

I finished Alun Wyn Jones' autobiography *Belonging* yesterday. Very different from other rugby autobiogs I have read; much more in depth about personal motivation and drive.


----------



## GMJ

I started a Jeffrey Archer yesterday as my afternoon book: *A Matter of Honour*. It's looking like standard Archer fare at the moment...


----------



## raynipper

Is that the one he wrote in Prison G.?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

No Ray. It's just some pulp fiction. I have read his prison diaries - 3 volumes I think - and they were a blooming good read too. Well worth getting if you can.


----------



## GMJ

I just finished *The Old Man and the Sea* by Ernest Hemmingway. I can see how it gained so many plaudits as it is an engrossing read. Surprisingly short too.

I am now reading *The Appeal* by John Grisham which is shaping up nicely.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Exactly by Simon Winchester.


----------



## GMJ

As part of my cunning plan to try and read more classics, I started *The Count of Monte Cristo* by Alexandre Dumas, last night, on my Kindle

My daytime 'proper' book for this trip is *The Mabinogion* which is a book of ancient Welsh legends and tales. I am sad to report that despite owning a copy of this for many many years I have never read it. It's hard work as the tales were first written date from upto a 1000 years ago.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> As part of my cunning plan to try and read more classics, I started *The Count of Monte Cristo* by Alexandre Dumas, last night, on my Kindle
> 
> My daytime 'proper' book for this trip is *The Mabinogion* which is a book of ancient Welsh legends and tales. I am sad to report that despite owning a copy of this for many many years I have never read it. It's hard work as the tales were first written date from upto a 1000 years ago.




And you are doing this as a punishment for what G?


----------



## GMJ

Broadening the mind Kev...while I still have one  

I'm enjoying it tbh. Whilst I enjoy reading modern stuff, the older classics have been enthralling thus far.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm more into autobiographies lately, I'm not averse to fiction, but I never got into classics, although I read all the Jules Verne stuff a couple of years ago, I suppose I should look at more but I'm no that High Brow in my reading tastes or TV/Film.


----------



## GMJ

I don't think its 'high brow' tbh Kev. they are bloody good reads hence why they have stayed the course I reckon.


----------



## GMJ

I finished *The Count of Monte Cristo* by Alexander Dumas last night. I could see why it is regarded as a classic as it was a cracking read.

I'm not sure what new read I'll be starting tonght yet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

the biography of Brendan O'Carrol, he's a fascinating man with an interesting past, and a seriously good auther too, I have his own autobiography on Audiobooks when I finish this.


----------



## GMJ

You read a couple of his other books a month or two ago didnt you Kev? I guess you liked them?


----------



## erneboy

The second in trilogy of modern day spy novels by Tom Bradby. Good reads and very topical.

And a cold war history by Arne Westad. It explains why we are where we are and the origins going back to around 1900. It's enlightening, joins a lot of dots.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> You read a couple of his other books a month or two ago didnt you Kev? I guess you liked them?



I did, I really like his style of writing taking you from close to tears to spilling your coffee, he is a seriously good and possibly underrated writer from comedy fiction to serious fiction, film theatre and TV.


----------



## GMJ

I started *The Day of the Jackal* by Frederick Forsyth a couple of nights ago. I saw the film years ago but have never read the book.


----------



## raynipper

Yes both book and film were great imho.

Ray.


----------



## greygit

Mostly I read political thrillers........as if the presant government was not enough.


----------



## GMJ

I finished *The Day of the Jackal* by Frederick Forsyth last night. What a cracking read that is. I want to watch the film again now!

I started a new book on my Kindle called *Tuck* by Stephen R Lawhead. I have read a fair bit of his stuff and find it well readable.


----------



## patp

I am reading a John Le Carre spy novel. It is well written but, as usual, I am struggling with character description. It does not help that the characters have two names each! One is their "cover" name and then there is their real name. Luckily there are not too many of them so I am enjoying it.
Picked up some more books from our doctor's surgery the other day so I am well set up for a while now


----------



## erneboy

Just starting to read abiut a topic that came up the other day in relation to British toffs and the enthusiasm some of them have always had for right wing wannabes: 'Hitler's Girl' explores British ties with Nazis – DW – 09/22/2022


----------



## GMJ

I remember reading a biography of the Mitfords some years ago. Very interesting it was too.


----------



## erneboy

This one is said to have much new information due to research having been done on newly released papers. It will be interesting to find out why these records were held back, who was holding them and who was being protected. All questions I think we can guess the answer to. I do not see how there could possibly be any genuine National Security reasons for withholding. Let's find out.

What's known about British history is continually updated as The Establishment allows information incriminating those it protects to trickle out after the guilty have safely shuffled off, protected to the last. If this isn't more of that I'll be doing some hat eating.


----------



## GMJ

Please update us Alan. I found much of the book I read to be fairly skin crawling: not just because of the Nazi/fascist connection but because of the whole privileged attitude to the rest of society.


----------



## GMJ

I finished *Tuck* by Stephen R Lawhead a couple of days ago. A rollicking medieval tale.

I started *Brave New World* by Aldous Huxley the other day. I haven't read this since I did my O Levels 40 years ago, where it was one of the set texts for the exam.


----------



## erneboy

The latest of Donna Leon's Brunetti books. Always great reads.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Virtually stopped now, way to cold in the servatory, it does have a rad, but it makes virtually no difference in there it's 5 x 3.5 meters and SW facing but doesn't see the sun until after about 1pm, I've tried reading in the house but too noisy.


----------



## jiwawa

What I wish people knew about dementia by Wendy Mitchell. It's her 2nd book on the subject (Someone I used to know being the 1st.)

She developed early onset dementia when she was 58 and her story of how she's coped in that time is inspirational. The beginning of the 2nd book wasn't very well written I thought (she has a co-writer) but nevertheless, the nuggets are there. 

As someone who has several friends at different stages of the disease (and who knows, might go that route myself) I find it a hopeful read.


----------



## patp

My worst dread, Jean


----------



## jiwawa

Absolutely Pat. But with people living longer it will leave many more of us open to it.


----------



## erneboy

GMJ said:


> Please update us Alan. I found much of the book I read to be fairly skin crawling: not just because of the Nazi/fascist connection but because of the whole privileged attitude to the rest of society.



A partial list of the most prominent Right Club members. The extent to which the British aristocracy, and Royalty, beyond just the Windsors, were committed to Hitler might seem quite remarkable. Red Book: Membership list of Captain Ramsay's Right Club - Archives Hub

An interesting list of influential Hitler fans is presented. It goes well beyond those willing to be identified as members of a Fascist club.

I have been unable to find or buy a full list of Right Club Members and sympathisers anywhere. Though the partial list along with all the connected people who though not members were fully sympathetic is considerable and ought to be surprising.

A good read but rather too focused on Unity Mitford for my taste, though still revealing of a good deal I didn't know about her and her family. They were a rum lot. The Windsors naturally feature to a good extent and look worse in the light of what's said here than I previously knew.

All of this information, including information on events at the time and the complete and very deliberate and fully considered lack of official action at the time, including many last minute high level political interdictions to prevent law enforcement and the security services stepping in to detain and question many influential people made interesting, but not at all surprising reading.

It is scandalous, but not surprising. Given the lack of information I'd say that every effort is still being made to hide it. Many files thought to be pertinent are still classified and have regularly had their period of classification extended. That's The Establishment at work, even long after all concerned are dead their has to be a pretence that they didn't behave reprehensibly.

The knowledge these people have that the rules, the law or decency towards the inconsequential members of society's lower ranks don't apply to them is implacable. They are fully entitled to do as they please and if others can't see that then the fault lies with those others.


----------



## GMJ

Questions were asked in the House...






RIGHT CLUB (MEMBERSHIP) (Hansard, 12 October 1944)


RIGHT CLUB (MEMBERSHIP) (Hansard, 12 October 1944)



api.parliament.uk





This book might help Alan. It claims to have the full list published for the first time...









The Red Book


In May 1939 Captain Archibald Maule Ramsay, a Tory MP, formed an anti-Semitic secret society he called The Right Club. Many of its members were Nazi sympathisers and an inner core were politicians, peers of the realm, prominent socialites and officers in the armed forces. Ramsay recorded their...



books.google.co.uk


----------



## erneboy

I did explain that I couldn't find a copy of that book G.

Well just one at 2,000 dollars.

And another now at £80 https://www.amazon.co.uk/RED-BOOK-MEMBERSHIP-SAIKIA-PAPERBACK/dp/B00KEMBZBM


----------



## GMJ

Sorry. I didn't see where you mentioned any book by it's name so I thought you may have missed that one.


----------



## erneboy

erneboy said:


> A partial list of the most prominent Right Club members. The extent to which the British aristocracy, and Royalty, beyond just the Windsors, were committed to Hitler might seem quite remarkable. Red Book: Membership list of Captain Ramsay's Right Club - Archives Hub
> 
> ..........



That link gives a partial membership list but it seems to indicate that an apparent full list is available in the Red Book. Yet the membership must have fluctuated.

Surely we must be surprised that such important historical information isn't freely available, nor for that matter are detailed accounts of the whole scandalous episode freely available in the public domain. We should wonder why that is.

I see one for 27€ on Amazon.es, may buy that.


----------



## GMJ

I finished *Brave New World *by Aldous Huxley a couple of days ago. Having not read it for 40 years, it was quite a fresh read for me again. I enjoyed it and very prescient given that it was written in the 1930's.

As a break from the heavies I am now reading *Who Dares Wins* by Chris Ryan.


----------



## patp

I am now reading Small Great Things by Jodi Picault. I like the writing style.


----------



## GMJ

I finished *Who Dares Wins* by Chris Ryan a couple of nights ago so have now started *Thunderball *by Ian Fleming: the 9th Bond book.


----------



## GMJ

I finished *Thunderball* and have now moved on to *The Associate* by John Grisham. It's setting up nicely as a nother classic Grisham read.


----------



## GMJ

I finished *The Associate *by John Grisham. Another typically gripping Grisham read but I was a little disappointed with the ending on this one.

Looking for something new tonight. I think it'll probably be a classic/oldie.


----------



## patp

I am on to The Red Room by Nicci French. Well described characters so I am enjoying it.


----------



## GMJ

I started *20,000 Leagues under the Sea* by Jules Verne, last night. A promising start was had last night.


----------

